# Cool Edit Pro 2.0 - Surround Sound Ausgabe einstellen?



## JustBlaze (4. März 2006)

Hi folks,

wie kann ich mein Cool Edit Pro 2.0 davon überzeugen den Ton in 5.1 über meine prächtige Aldi-PC Surround Anlage auszugeben - wie alle anderen Programme - und nicht nur über die Stereo-Boxen?

Hab in den Device Options schon überall den Soundtreiber auf den meiner Soundkarte (TerreTec Aureo Fun 5.1) eingestellt aber nützt nüscht.
Oder muss ich mir erst ein PlugIn runterladen?

Hat einer ne Idee.
Thx 4 any help

'Til then
JB


----------

